# I'm Making A Wormery



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

My neighbor just gave us some worms so we are making a woemery.I have been wanting one but never took the tiem to order or get the worms .Now she has speeded that up for us.
She was using dirt,tea and coffee grinds and mashed veggys.
Any suggestions?
Also can I feed these to my chickens ?


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Yes. You can feed them to your chickens. Maybe only as a treat once in a while till you get your beds going well. You might even think about getting some greenhouse shade cloth. I know it gets pretty toasty down there in the summers.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

JustCliff said:


> Yes. You can feed them to your chickens. Maybe only as a treat once in a while till you get your beds going well. You might even think about getting some greenhouse shade cloth. I know it gets pretty toasty down there in the summers.


 LOL,yes it gets toasty and soggy at the same time down here.I may have to dig a hole in the ground for my worms,imagine that.:flower:


----------



## on_the_rox (Jul 17, 2011)

Cornmeal is a good "food" for the worms.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

on_the_rox said:


> Cornmeal is a good "food" for the worms.


 Thanks rox, I'll try that .I think I'd heard about cornmeal before but I had forgotten about it.:flower:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

my wormery(sp?) is about an acre... but I call it a garden


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

wasn't that a song back in the 80s?

for farm aid or AIDS awareness?

There comes a time
When the rain begins to fall
And the worms come out of the ground.
There are people walking
Oh, it's time to watch your step
Or your feet will make a squishy sound. 

We are the worms
Out on the sidewalk.
We are the ones who make a squishy mess
So watch where you walk.
It's a chance we're taking
Leaving our homes underground
Though it's true we'll get a better tan,
Just you and me. 

When we're laying 'round
Keep your eye out on the street.
If you don't look out,
You'll have worms under your feet.
We realize
Oh, that the sun is gonna come
And we'll shrivel up like beef jerky from the heat. 

We are the worms
Out on the pavement.
And when we hear a squish, we look around
To see where cousin Dave went.
It's a stance we're taking
'Cause worms are people too
And we sure don't want a better look
At your big shoe. 

We are the worms
Out on the sidewalk.
We are the ones who make a squishy mess
So watch where you walk.
It's a chance we're taking
Leaving out homes underground
Though it's true we'll get a better tan,
Just you and me. 

Oh, come on now, let me hear you. 

We are the worms
Out on the pavement.
And when we hear a squish, we look around
To see where cousin Dave went.
It's a stance we're taking
'Cause worms are people too
And we sure don't want a better look
At your big shoe. 

:lolsmash:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> wasn't that a song back in the 80s?
> 
> for farm aid or AIDS awareness?
> 
> ...


 LOL,don't remember that one . Is it worms are people too or ,we people are worms ? :beercheer:


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> LOL,don't remember that one . Is it worms are people too or ,we people are worms ? :beercheer:


Does that go to the tune of "We are the World?"

Ha Ha very cute! :congrat::congrat: Reminds me of the bumper sticker that said "Make a stand for Whirld Peas (instead of world peace!):wave:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

We are the worms... Watch were you step!.wmv - YouTube


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

SageAdvicefarmgirl said:


> Does that go to the tune of "We are the World?"
> 
> Ha Ha very cute! :congrat::congrat: Reminds me of the bumper sticker that said "Make a stand for Whirld Peas (instead of world peace!):wave:


 Yea I bet it is. LOL,yep we'll get whirld peas long before world peace. .


----------

